# SMART - ¿Discos a la parrilla?

## i92guboj

La situación es la siguiente: los cortes de suministro eléctrico son relativamente frecuentes en el área donde resido, a pesar de tener un SAI hay veces que el corte es tan prolongado que el ordenador al final acaba apagándose de mala manera. No puedo garantizar al 100% que esa sea la causa de mi mal, pero el caso es que algunos de mis discos son bastante jóvenes, y sin embargo empiezan a fallar y a hacer cosas extrañas. 

La unidad que más me preocupa es una IDE de unos 400GB que aún conservo y que uso como almacén para varios propósitos. Los logs de SMART señalan varios errores aunque no soy capaz de evaluar la  gravedad de los mismos, pero lo más molesto es que dicha unidad tiene una tendencia a bloquear mi equipo en el arranque. La unidad empieza a hacer ruidos extraños y la pantalla permanece encendida pero en blanco, con tan solo un cursor parpadeando. Ni siquiera llega a aparecer el POST de encendido.

El log SMART es el siguiente:

```
smartctl 5.39.1 2010-01-28 r3054 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-10 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     SAMSUNG SpinPoint T133 series

Device Model:     SAMSUNG HD401LJ

Serial Number:    S0HVJ1CP201909

Firmware Version: ZZ100-15

User Capacity:    400,088,457,216 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   7

ATA Standard is:  ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 4a

Local Time is:    Mon Apr 19 14:38:37 2010 CEST

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x84)   Offline data collection activity

               was suspended by an interrupting command from host.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (  18)   The self-test routine was aborted by

               the host.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:        (7575) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               No Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     ( 129) minutes.

SCT capabilities:           (0x003f)   SCT Status supported.

               SCT Feature Control supported.

               SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   100   100   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0007   100   100   015    Pre-fail  Always       -       7808

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       908

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   253   253   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   253   253   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0025   253   253   015    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       24489

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0033   253   253   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0012   253   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       533

190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   057   042   000    Old_age   Always       -       43

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   109   064   000    Old_age   Always       -       43

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       593961193

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   253   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       60

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x000a   253   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

201 Soft_Read_Error_Rate    0x000a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

202 Data_Address_Mark_Errs  0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

ATA Error Count: 18 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)

   CR = Command Register [HEX]

   FR = Features Register [HEX]

   SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]

   SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]

   CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]

   CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]

   DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]

   DC = Device Command Register [HEX]

   ER = Error register [HEX]

   ST = Status register [HEX]

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 18 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 23518 hours (979 days + 22 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 08 3f 00 00 e0  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x0000003f = 63

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  ca 00 08 3f 00 00 e0 00      05:19:20.625  WRITE DMA

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 00      05:19:20.625  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 03 42 00 00 00 a0 00      05:19:20.625  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 00      05:19:20.625  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  00 00 01 01 00 00 a0 00      05:19:20.438  NOP [Abort queued commands]

Error 17 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 23518 hours (979 days + 22 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 08 3f 00 00 e0  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x0000003f = 63

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  ca 00 08 3f 00 00 e0 00      05:19:20.125  WRITE DMA

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 00      05:19:20.063  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 03 42 00 00 00 a0 00      05:19:20.063  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 00      05:19:20.063  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  00 00 01 01 00 00 a0 00      05:19:19.875  NOP [Abort queued commands]

Error 16 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 23518 hours (979 days + 22 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 08 3f 00 00 e0  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x0000003f = 63

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  ca 00 08 3f 00 00 e0 00      05:19:19.563  WRITE DMA

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 00      05:19:19.500  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 03 42 00 00 00 a0 00      05:19:19.500  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 00      05:19:19.500  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  00 00 01 01 00 00 a0 00      05:19:19.375  NOP [Abort queued commands]

Error 15 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 23518 hours (979 days + 22 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 08 3f 00 00 e0  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x0000003f = 63

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  ca 00 08 3f 00 00 e0 00      05:19:19.000  WRITE DMA

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 00      05:19:19.000  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 03 42 00 00 00 a0 00      05:19:19.000  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 00      05:19:18.938  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  00 00 01 01 00 00 a0 00      05:19:18.813  NOP [Abort queued commands]

Error 14 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 23518 hours (979 days + 22 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 08 3f 00 00 e0  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x0000003f = 63

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  ca 00 08 3f 00 00 e0 00      05:19:18.438  WRITE DMA

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 00      05:19:18.438  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 03 42 00 00 00 a0 00      05:19:18.438  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 00      05:19:18.438  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  00 00 01 01 00 00 a0 00      05:19:18.250  NOP [Abort queued commands]

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     24472         -

# 2  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%     23303         -

# 3  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     23300         -

Note: selective self-test log revision number (0) not 1 implies that no selective self-test has ever been run

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 0

Note: revision number not 1 implies that no selective self-test has ever been run

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.
```

La secuencia siempre parece ser la misma, aunque no estoy seguro de que estos errores en concreto tengan algo que ver con mi problema.  

Los atributos de la unidad también muestran algunas señas preocupantes (supongo), como se ve más arriba (old_age y pre-fail). Cualquier información sobre el tema se agradece, aunque por la pinta que tiene, supongo que es hora de desechar la unidad. ¿Puede alguien confirmarlo?

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

Como puedes ver en el estado de SMART, los 5 errores que se muestra se produjeron a  la misma hora (cuando el tiempo de uso del disco era de 23518 horas) y actualmente tiene 24489 horas de uso. Es decir, en las últimas 971 horas no se ha producido ningún error. Además, en la parte superior, donde muestra el estado de los parámetros del disco, en la columna WHEN_FAILED no muestra nada, es decir, nunca ha fallado ninguno de ellos.

Por tanto, el hardware del disco está bien, si tienes problemas es más probable que sea culpa de errores en el sistema de archivos.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Para las pruebas SMART ya antes nos han hecho el favor de escribir una descripción magnifica de smartmontools (primer comentario de Stolz): https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-818446-highlight-smart.html

Si en las pruebas detecta errores entonces hay algo malo ya en tu HDD. Efectivamente como ya te dijeron arriba ya lleva un rato sin equivocarse pero para saber la gravedad ejecuta las pruebas SMART. Yo te recomendaría instalar ACPI para que la computadora se apague correctamente en caso de que el corte de luz tarde demasiado.

EDITO: porque no me había fijado en todo tu log XD :

 *Quote:*   

> SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1 
> 
> Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error 
> 
> # 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     24472         - 
> ...

 

Al parecer tu disco esta bien y no debes preocuparte.

----------

## i92guboj

Olvidé comentar que completé los tests SMART sin problemas. Sin embargo mi equipo tiene problemas para arrancar cuando ese disco está conectado, y no sucede siempre, solo a veces.

----------

## gringo

no me ha quedado claro si si conectas por usb o como conetcas el disco a la máquina, pero no será simplemente un problema de suministro eléctrico o de la propia fuente en caso de que sea un disco que conectas internamente ? 

saluetes

----------

## ZaPa

Hola i92guboj.

Comentas que.. no llegás a ver el POST de encendido si ese disco duro esta conectado. ¿Cierto?

Si es asi, todo indica que sea un problema de la controladora del disco duro (nada de mecanismos del disco duro).

Puedes optar por cambiar la controladora (si consigues alguna de respuesto para ese disco duro).  En un caso a mi me ocurrió algo similar, y como he dicho anteriormente, no era problema del mecanismo del disco duro, si no, de la controladora. Se cambió la controladora del disco duro y funcionando correctamente  :Smile: 

Un saludo.

----------

## i92guboj

 *gringo wrote:*   

> no me ha quedado claro si si conectas por usb o como conetcas el disco a la máquina, pero no será simplemente un problema de suministro eléctrico o de la propia fuente en caso de que sea un disco que conectas internamente ? 

 

Entra dentro de lo posible.

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola i92guboj.
> 
> Comentas que.. no llegás a ver el POST de encendido si ese disco duro esta conectado. ¿Cierto?

 

En realidad si lo dejo durante un buen rato al final arranca, aunque dicho disco no es detectado en ese caso, ni por la BIOS ni por mi OS.

 *Quote:*   

> Si es asi, todo indica que sea un problema de la controladora del disco duro (nada de mecanismos del disco duro).

 

No imposible, pero altamente improbable: ya me daba problemas en la placa anterior, y esta es nuevecita, no tiene ni dos semanas de uso. Sigo probando. Gracias a todos por los aportes.

----------

## gringo

te lo comento porque por lo que dices creo que me pasó algo similar y simplemente la conexión a la fuente estaba defectuosa, fue cambiarla por otra que estaba disponible y problema resuelto.

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

 *gringo wrote:*   

> te lo comento porque por lo que dices creo que me pasó algo similar y simplemente la conexión a la fuente estaba defectuosa, fue cambiarla por otra que estaba disponible y problema resuelto.

 

Más que eso yo sospecharía de la capacidad de la fuente. Verás, el tema es que aparte de lo normal, incluyendo una ati hd4xxx (no recuerdo el chip concreto ahora) integrada, tengo cinco discos duros en el interior de la carcasa y una unidad dvd-ram ide. La fuente es de 500w, quizás se me esté quedando un pelín corta. El caso es que el ruído procede de dicha unidad, de eso estoy seguro, y tan solo desenchufando la susodicha logro arrancar con normalidad. Quizás simplemente la unidad en cuestión necesita más potencia para operar. Es la única samsung, el resto de discos si mal no recuerdo son seagate.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Me he leído el hilo muy por encima y yo apostaría a un problema en la fuente de alimentación. Los capacitores a la salida de la fuente podrían no estar filtrando bien el ripple, esos discos samsung son muy sensibles en ese sentido, lo he visto en mas de una oportunidad.

También podría ser falta de potencia en la fuente, dadas las características de la PC. El disco, a simple vista, parecería estar sano.

Salud!

----------

## Latinvs

Quizá esto que voy a decir sea una obviedad, pero ¿has probado ese disco en otra máquina, a ver si da los mismos problemas?

----------

